# Game #64 (3/12): Seattle Sonics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Seattle Sonics (24-38) @ Los Angeles Lakers (33-30)


Date: Sunday, March 12th
Time: 12:30 pm



Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Ridnour </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Allen </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Lewis </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Wilcox </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Petro </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *24.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.403*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.351*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wilkins </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.Watson </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Swift </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Moore </td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Fizer
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jackson</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 
*Magic number for the Lakers to make the playoffs:
19*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>48</td> <td>13</td> <td>.787</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>28-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>42</td> <td>18</td> <td>.700</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.9</td> <td>101.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>35</td> <td>28</td> <td>.556</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.5</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>48</td> <td>14</td> <td>.774</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>26-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>95.4</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>35</td> <td>25</td> <td>.583</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.1</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>34</td> <td>28</td> <td>.548</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>88.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*33*</td> <td>*30*</td> <td>*.524*</td> <td>*16*</td> <td><nobr>*17-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*16-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.8*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>31</td> <td>30</td> <td>.508</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.3</td> <td>93.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>31</td> <td>.500</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>30</td> <td>31</td> <td>.492</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>16-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.5</td> <td>93.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>33</td> <td>.468</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>26</td> <td>35</td> <td>.426</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>18-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>26</td> <td>36</td> <td>.419</td> <td>22 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Seattle*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>*24*</td> <td>*38*</td> <td>*.387*</td> <td>*24 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*15-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*9-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-5*</nobr></td> <td>*101.4*</td> <td>*105.9*</td> <td class="redfont">*-4.4*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>19</td> <td>42</td> <td>.311</td> <td>29</td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>97.2</td> <td class="redfont">-8.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

Upcoming Games

March 14th - @







- KCAL

March 15th - vs.







- FSN

March 17th - @







- KCAL

March 19th - @







- KCAL

March 20th - @







- KCAL

​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe vs. Ray has always been a treat to watch. Too bad this game will get block in the Midwest.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Kobe vs. Ray has always been a treat to watch. Too bad this game will get block in the *Midwest*.


And the East Coast?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> And the East Coast?


We always get Lakers coverage in the east when its a double header. So if you're in the East we're all set :cheers: . Its going to be a fun game, Lakers win 5 out of 6 games with this win. :clap:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is a must win, its an easy game at home against a subpar Sonics team that is struggling, we have to come out with the same intensity as if it were the Spurs again. Knowing us though we'll probably find a way to be down 15 in this game and then recover in the 4th and pull out a W.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta take care of business.. time for no letdowns!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Gotta take care of business.. time for no letdowns!


But with this team, you never know.

We gotta win and hopefully get the 6th spot by playoff time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

mang said:


> But with this team, you never know.
> 
> We gotta win and hopefully get the 6th spot by playoff time.



Yeah but if I say what you just said I'm 'not a fan' so I didnt say that..

Anyways, this game is scheduled to be on where I'm at.. All the way in Illinois so we'll see..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The old lakers (Pre Allstar break) would have won a big one only to bomb an easy one. I hope the new lakers play with the spirit they had durning the last 6 of 7 games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think this game will truly determine whether or not we have turned the corner.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The next 4 games pretty much will determine if we _REALLY_ have turned into the right corner. These are games where we can measure the teams competitive spirit and find out if our 4-1 record within the last 5 is a mirror image of that December run.

Seattle: Have to break the habit of losing to a bad team after beating playoff calibre teams. This is not the time to falter and pull a Atlanta, Charlotte, Portland performance.

Sacramento: With the exception of the first game this season after Lamar's stupid decision that cost us the game, we seem to have Sacramento's numbers. They have been playing great lately and is solidly battling for a playoff spot. Two teams battling for a playoff spot with a 1-1 series tied...I sure hope you guys wont miss this game, A playoff like atmosphere in Cow City against these two rivals.

Cleveland: Ahhhh..Lebron. Im sure Kobe's late game heroics to beat his Cleveland Cavaliers is hard to digest. Expect one of the greatest one on one duel in the NBA history.

New Jersey: Remember the first game? Close one right? with a 3 clutch 3 pointers by Kobe and a game tying shot by Cook, sadly we didnt have enough gas to win the game in regulation.

These upcoming games are winnable...how we respond will pretty much entail our chances of making the playoffs.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> The next 4 games pretty much will determine if we _REALLY_ have turned into the right corner. These are games where we can measure the teams competitive spirit and find out if our 4-1 record within the last 5 is a mirror image of that December run.
> 
> Seattle: Have to break the habit of losing to a bad team after beating playoff calibre teams. This is not the time to falter and pull a Atlanta, Charlotte, Portland performance.
> 
> ...


I agree 200%, i hope the cavs continue to struggle, if it gets in thier heads, man, it could be easier for us, all winnable games, the journey starts ths sunday....

And we HAVE to beat COW town, nothing more satisfying than making those **Please do not attack fan bases even if it is the Kings -Laker Freak** ,remember kids, force bibby to the right, to the right!!!!!!!!!

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ray allen will burn the lakers

kobe, get ready to get your *** kicked son


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

where are you getting the magic number information from? wins+losses from who?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

look around where the hell you think he found it

espn ,sportsline


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers SHOULD be able to win this one, IMO lakers will continue a run here.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Dunno what to expect in this game. Ray just had a pretty good game as the Supes beat the Wolves at home. Its not beating the Spurs, but it is a good win.

Both teams need to involve more players than just Ray and Kobe to win this one. I'm expecting the Lakers to win this one at home, but it should be a gimme.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> where are you getting the magic number information from? wins+losses from who?


83 - laker wins - 9th seed losses = magic number


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

We should win this one, but we could collapse and basically hand over the victory to the Sonics.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Kobe..

Hey defense...

Umm..

There's a game right now? No?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar leading scorer for us right now!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

^ Wait no, Its mihm


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank god for Mihm with 14 and 6.. 

Kobe dishes to Luke.. 3 good.. Whew..

End 1st: Sonics 34 - Lakers 31


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lukie enters the game and hits a 3-pointer. 

The Sudden Impact.

No wonder Phil loves him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Thank god for Mihm with 14 and 6..
> 
> Kobe dishes to Luke.. 3 good.. Whew..
> 
> End 1st: Sonics 34 - Lakers 31



Yup, If it wasnt for that 3 we woulda been hurting.....Mihm is like wow right now, Career night maybe?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe Kobe woke up.. Back to Back 3's after winning a jumpball.. UP 37-34

Well he jacked up a DEEP three.. Sonics go down and score easily.. Blah..

Nice move by Ronny :clap:

39-36

And another basket by Turiaf.. 

Bringing the energy :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, did Phil just Bench Kobe?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Phil just benched Kobe... I agree with it though... But wow, Phil actually being proactive is an oddity.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh uh... Its a watch Kobe game.... Kobe's demanding the ball every trip now, and they are all standing there just watching.

Kobe just missed again. Lakers go down 7.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil just sits there.. Blah blah blah..

Kobe makes two straight buckets and now a behind the back pass for a Smush dunk..

Doesnt really matter.. this team is playing horrible..

Big deal Kwame has 4 boards.. Throw a party.. 

Where's the scoring?!?!?!?!

Kobe jacks up a long two and makes it.. He's demanding and shooting every time down!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice make by kobe, fallowed by another nice play, followed by a pass to smush Parker, and a foul on Smush. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe fumbles away, gets his own ball back, then nails it in Allens face.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF KWAME.. Throws the **** away :sigh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is still shooting way too damn much. Your teammates are stepping up, why are you going away from what is successful? Come on man. You're supposed to be an "extension of Phil" out on the court. Quit playing like you are a rookie trying to get a spot with the team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe went from 0-5 in the first quarter, to 5 of 14 so far with 1.37 to play. uke:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe is still shooting way too damn much. Your teammates are stepping up, why are you going away from what is successful? Come on man. You're supposed to be an "extension of Phil" out on the court. Quit playing like you are a rookie trying to get a spot with the team.



True, first of all... There have been many times team mates have been wide open when Kobe is shooting. Thats not how they beat the Spurs, it wont be how they beat the sonics. Gotta play team ball, not Kobe ball.

As I say this Kobe just shot the most horrific three point attempt I've seen all season, followed by kobe taking it to the hole and getting rejected. BUAHAHAHA :clap: Go Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our defense is pitiful. Our offense has been rolling. If Kobe wasn't trying to prove something to somebody, we might have even had more points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sonics shot 64% in the 1st half.

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Kobe is single handedly making sure the Sonics win. I love Kobe but there are nights like this that make me want to vomit when he has no self awareness that everything he is doing is stupid and killing any chance the Lakers have at comming back. 

Kobe by himself has 5 TO's, and the sonics entire team only has 6. :curse: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Sonics 64 - Lakers 55


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	6 	1-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Odom 	18 	4-7 	2-3 	1-1 	2 	2 	4 	0 	1 	0 	2 	11 
Mihm 	18 	5-10 	0-0 	6-6 	7 	9 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	16 
Parker 	15 	2-5 	0-1 	1-1 	0 	1 	3 	1 	0 	0 	3 	5 
Bryant 	23 	5-16 	2-6 	0-0 	0 	3 	3 	5 	2 	0 	2 	12 
Brown 	15 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	4 	0 	2 	1 	1 	1 	0 
Turiaf 	3 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Walton 	5 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	5 
Vujacic 6 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	109 	21-47 	5-12 	8-8 	11 	22 	12 	9 	5 	2 	10 	55 
Percentages: 	  .447 	.417 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 3
```
I'm so sick of this non defense.. I love Phil.. he takes out Cook for his non defense but then brings in Kwame's defense? Where? I'd love to know.. Moore just took it to him to end the 2nd.. Kwame's offense? Hah.. Kobe playing like he's trying to make the team? Stop it.. Odom aint done crap either.. Cook with 2/2 in 7 minutes but he also gave up like 20 pts to Wilcox.. This team struggles so badly on offense without Cook in there.. That's the saddest part about this.. Actually Odom and Mihm are doing OK but the team was outscored 30-24 that quarter.. PATHETIC.. I'm not saying Cook is the savior because he gives up at least what he does but goodness.. This team is retarded.. It's a surprise they are where they are.. 

The only reason we are in this is because of Mihm and he did a killer 2/3 in the 2nd quarter.. 

And if you wanna bash me, feel free too.. I'm still here rooting them on even though I'm pissed at their lack of effort..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've said it 5000000 times and I'll say it once more...there is no turning point for this team.

The worst thing they possibly could have asked for at this point in the season was an afternoon game. This team has been historically terrible, not showing up with intensity or defense and losing close games in the afternoon.

Everything I've seen today has been disgusting. Luke Ridnour is blowing right past our pathetic PGs and creating easy baskets for awful offensive players like Robert Swift and Mikki Moore.

This is just embarrassing. Chris Mihm's numbers look damn good, but he looks horrible out there. He has allowed Swift to run down the floor three times and dunk without any contention.

Kobe...don't even get me started on Kobe. He is playing his worst basketball of the year right now. He's forcing things, taking horrible jump shots and making awful awful awful passes and decisions.

Yet again, we have blown a game at home to a crappy team. Way to go boys.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe looks extremely frusturated , He needs to chill..........


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Kobe looks extremely frusturated , He needs to chill..........


I love it when he does that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

COME ON ... Tightened up the DEFENSE!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

YES!

Sonics lead down to 3.

L.O. makes 1 out of 2 FTs

Two point deficit. Don't let it slip this momentum...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe to Cook.. TIED :clap:

Ack.. Mihm or Cook let Petro get a putback!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sasha......... 

Two-point game fellas

Sonics 82, Lakers 80


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wonder who talked the sense into Kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kwame enters the game for Cookie

Ouch...B34C I feel ya man. :rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, they need to bench Kobe right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeez f'n christ Kobe.. SHUT THE F UP!!!!!!! GEESH!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... YESSSSSSSSSS!

1 point game

****

Lewis came up with 3


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the F is up with Kobe. I'm dissapointed . If we win this one, we're extremely lucky.

peace


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that Kobe is getting fouled every single time he touches the ball? The Sonics have no hope of guarding him, so all they can do is hold him around screens and slap at him and they're getting away with it. The refs are seeing all of it too. It's in plain sight and they just don't want to call it.

This is exactly like the San Antonio game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe needs to stop *****ing and just play the damn game, Stop complaining!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Sonics 89 - Lakers 85


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	16 	4-9 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	5 	1 	1 	2 	0 	1 	8 
Odom 	29 	4-7 	2-3 	3-5 	2 	2 	6 	0 	2 	0 	3 	13 
Mihm 	27 	7-14 	0-0 	6-8 	7 	12 	0 	0 	1 	3 	1 	20 
Parker 	21 	5-8 	1-2 	1-1 	0 	1 	3 	1 	0 	0 	4 	12 
Bryant 	35 	6-22 	2-8 	1-1 	0 	4 	6 	5 	2 	0 	2 	15 
Vujacic 14 	2-3 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	6 
Brown 	17 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	5 	0 	3 	1 	1 	1 	0 
Walton 	8 	3-3 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	7 
Turiaf 	3 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Totals 	170 	33-70 	8-17 	11-15 	14 	31 	19 	11 	10 	4 	14 	85 
Percentages: 	  .471 	.471 	.733 	  	Team Rebounds: 6
```
Cook with a solid 3rd quarter.. 6 pts, 3 boards (2 hustle O Boards), 2 hustle steals.. I think Sasha and Luke and provided something extra but jeez this isnt fun to watch..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with Kobe today. It better be temporary.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea yea Kobe is struggling but the team is brutal without him .. Nice of Phil to bench him although they'd do better with Kobe and Cook out there but hey, I dont know anything.. I'm not the coach..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good grief this is ugly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

god... the combination of this and the Us in the WBC make me sick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bynum in for Kwame.. Lamar layup.. then Bynum gets burned on a lob :hurl:

Although Swift is at the line.. still though..

Lord this isnt fun.. 

Watson jumper.. up by 7..

SCREW YOU PHIL!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynomite sightin' Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF IS PHIL DOING? 

Wilkins 2 pt.. 9 pt lead SEA

You wanna take a chance with Kobe and Cook? ACK

Luke big 3 though.. Down 6

Allen 3.. Down 9..

Kobe coming back..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Has Lamar ever made two free throws in a row?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry but what has Bynum done today in his short time? I havent saw much..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Horrible


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see Phil isn't going to allow this one to go out of hand.. When they go down 20 maybe he will call a time out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil is a god damn idiot.. We're down 10.. I guess I dont know what the hell he's doin.. IDIOT!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Does Something!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is it. Do or die time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So which comeback Kobe will we see today? Miracle three pointers? Impossible fadeaways?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cut it to 4, then gave Ray a freebie.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol @ Kobe shooting his three's.


Wow, way to blow it Kobe..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*World Baseball Classic Update

*Derrek Lee Goes Yard 3-3


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm only looking at the box score, but did Kobe switch bodies with Walton?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope Kobe shoots at least 5-10 more three pointers.. There is 2:00 minutes left... So he could do it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Were the hell is the defense at tonight?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh great, now Mihm is hurt.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We could have won this game, but instead settled for three's and no defense.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, how many times have the Sonics made easy dunks/layups. No defense whatsoever.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Oh man, I hope this injury isnt serious, but it sure does look like it.

Also, no defense at all in this game, and it will result in a loss.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Comes to show how inconsistent the Lakers are and those Detroit/San Antonio games mean nothing if they can't even beat the ****ing Sonics.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No Mihm = no playoffs


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No Mihm = No Playoffs = More Kwame


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe should have been given a T. Not that it matters.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

whateva, game over. Lakers suck.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Very frustrating stuff........ tsk tsk......


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe should have been given a T for playing like ****.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> No Mihm = No Playoffs = More Kwame


I :hurl: @ the thought but it's true..


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Game not over yet...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, given two three point shots and Kobe still misses. ****.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Looks like it wasnt Kobes night tonight, Luke should've taken those shots, :laugh:.


*SIIIIIGH*

Another loss to a team that we should've beat. Another wasted opportunity to move up in the standings.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... What a pathetically horrific game by Kobe tonight. Wow.

Follwed by bad defense and bad coaching and you have a game.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I 'm shocked Kobe didn't at least hit 1 our of those last 3.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil Jackson's ****ing press just cost us the season.

They whizzed right past our morons trying to stop them at halfcourt, then gave it to Wilcox for an easy dunk. Mihm goes up to contest it and bam...sprained ankle. He'll be out for 2 weeks...season over.

The play that lost the game, however, was when Smush Parker passed up a wide open 3, dribbled into 3 defenders and chucked up some piece of **** when we were down by 4.

You could tell what kind of game this was going to be from the very beginning. We played from behind all the way and every time we got close, they ran down the court and scored within five seconds.

Pathetic, and Mihm's injury means it's all over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like the team hasn't improved since the start of the year. Tonights win could have showed some consistancey, but the inability to play defense like they did vs the spurs and Pistons shows you how far off the mind set of this team is. Phils passive coaching came to the rescuse tonight, as durning the most desperate moments when this team could have used guidence, they were left out there to continue there stupid mistakes..

HOW ABOUT CALLING A TIME OUT PHIL AFTER THE SECOND BACK DOOR LAYUP? OR THE THIRD? OR THE FOURTH? Play through it and earn your loss Phil says. 

How about Kobe shooting so many stupid threes in the fourth quarter. When they werent even needed? 2 of 13 from the three point line? They didn't learn obvously that they WIN more often when they take fewer than 15 total three point attempts in a single game. Something they could have looked at in the Spurs and Pistons games.

No recourse, Kobe should have been pulled and sat down. Ronny should have stayed in longer when he was actually the only one playing post defense (Mihm and Brown were utterly worthless under the hoop tonight), and Cook scored nice but couldn't make a stop to save his life.

Poor coaching, poor playing, and Kobe turning into his alterego, insane ballhog ruined the game tonight.

Top that off with Mihm out from a nasty fall (No Mihm, no Playoffs as said by Hunt), this was one of the worst losses of the season in my opinion. PATHETIC!!


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

I know Kobe took a lot of bad shots but the man is only human you guys, he cant make them all. I think this was the worst game of the season for the lakers.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

what was the deal between Sasha and Kobe?


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Looks like the team hasn't improved since the start of the year. Tonights win could have showed some consistancey, but the inability to play defense like they did vs the spurs and Pistons shows you how far off the mind set of this team is. Phils passive coaching came to the rescuse tonight, as durning the most desperate moments when this team could have used guidence, they were left out there to continue there stupid mistakes..
> 
> HOW ABOUT CALLING A TIME OUT PHIL AFTER THE SECOND BACK DOOR LAYUP? OR THE THIRD? OR THE FOURTH? Play through it and earn your loss Phil says.
> 
> ...


This one, I gotta criticize Kobe. He is in a shooting slump and if his shot is not falling, he better look to setup his teammates. He could penetrate then dish it out to the open man. When the Lakers have a 5 point lead, then he can try shooting again. High scoring game but Seattle is second in points per game in the league. We should have defended more but more importantly, the Lakers should of shot better.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe was an ******* today. Elbowing Sasha in the bench out of frustration. Kicking the ball into the audience when missing a free throw. Horrible game offensively and defensively. Ray Allen ****ed him up today.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This team just didnt have it today, WTF was up with Kobe? He went crazy today. I have no idea what happend with him and Sasha. Im not sure if he said "Come on!" or he elbowed him for no reason?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Vanessa didn't give it up to Kobe last night, and Kobe had to wake up early which is problay why he was cranky. He'll be back for Tuesday's game against Sacaramento. :banana:


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

After todays game by Kobe he will destroy the Kings on Tuesday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank God i missed this game cuz from reading these post, it looks like the **** hit the fan.. I probably would have kicked in the TV.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nobody has said what Sasha "supposedly" said to Kobe to make him recieve that elbow... To me it looked as if Kobe was doing a "come on!" elbow and just gave it way too harshly. But according to some Sasha said something to him? It's most likely TV bullcrap, but anyone know the truth to this?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Sasha probaly told him something bad in Italiano.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Jesus Kobe was terrible (and has been the last 3 games).

This time, he wasn't able to turn it on in the 4th though.

HUGE game Tuesday coming up.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

I think Bill Walton said, "Whoever is playing Kobe Bryant, after a bad game better watch out! cause he's not going to have two bad games in a row." If Bill Walton is a true genius than this loss isn't so bad. Sorry guys, I know this doesn't cheer you up but we gotta get something postive out of this game other than the fact that Luke Walton went 7/7. :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The inconsistency for this squad is unbelievable.

We we're giving buckets in the paint as if it was free. Kobe just lost it tonight. He got away from being ejected in the game.


Laker Fans in staple was still yelling "MVP! MVP!" eventhough he was shooting horrendously.



And Chris Mihm injured? Get ready for your Kwame Brown HL .

Look at the bright side, last time Kobe lost his cool after elbowing Mike Miller...he came in with a vengeance and estroyed every opponent.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kobe shouldve been ejected from this game several times he was losein it...slammed the ball hard to the floor several times, kicked the ball at rashard n allen after a missed free throw(prob didnt mean to kick it at 'em, but he kicked that thing w/ some force), then later on when he lobbed it bout 20 ft in the air when it was called out on LA.

- I think he was just pissed about his own poor play, n just a couple of missed call maybe----but i've never seen kobe let that stuff go to his head, the way he did tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> This one, I gotta criticize Kobe. He is in a shooting slump and if his shot is not falling, he better look to setup his teammates. He could penetrate then dish it out to the open man. When the Lakers have a 5 point lead, then he can try shooting again. High scoring game but Seattle is second in points per game in the league. We should have defended more but more importantly, the Lakers should of shot better.



Phil runs the team. If he doesn't like what Kobes doing (Which he shouldn't have tonight), than he is the one that decides who stays in and who goes out. He started to punish Kobe and pulled him out for a few minutes in the middle, then through him back in. He should have pulled him back out again.

Besides, Kobe cant make the entire team play defense. Even with Kobes pathetic game, if the team played defense down the stretch they still would have won.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Besides, Kobe cant make the entire team play defense. Even with Kobes pathetic game, if the team played defense down the stretch they still would have won.


EXACTLY...We lost this game on defense. We we're doing well even when Kobe was not contributing offensively. He did a pretty good job on containing Allen. But the rest of the team was not up to par on defense.

I hate to rely on our opponents from losing games just so we can keep out playoff spot, but I do hope Sacramento loses tonight.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What a downright horrible game.

Kobe played horrible.
When he starts missing those jump-shots, it's time to start driving to the basket.

Gosh, this game showed how inconsistent the Lakers really are.

If they played like this vs Sacremento on Tuesday, then expect a blowout.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't want to say this but the injury to Chris Mihm might be a good thing to this ball club. As much as I like Chris's game, I would have to say the Lakers are a better "defensive" basketball team with Kwame Brown as our center. Kwame has been playing playing the best basketball of his career the last couple of games, and with more minutes his confidence can only go up. After having a solid game at San Antonio, Kwame gets only 20 minutes?! against the Sonics. He does everything his coach tells him to do (limit his offensive touches and focus more on rebounding and defense) and he gets no love either from this board or Phil. I think this is unacceptable. : points at Phil :


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, we're going to lose the 7th spot this Tuesday. Kings just stepped up to the 8th spot.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe is on a slump now, when everything seem go on our way we screw it up.. NOK and Memphis lose but the Queens win, damn!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Man oh man...how good we would of been with a Ron Artest and Kobe Bryant duo. *Sigh* :dead:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

It seems like Sacramento Kings is doing very well, but I think that is just the "honeymoon effect" after acquiring Ron Artest. Kings will cool off and start to lose games in rows again, because every team has done the same thing after a winning streak. Just because Lakers lost today doesn't mean they are inconsistent, in fact, today they still played as a team, just some bad luck for Mr. Bryant. On Tuesday Lakers(33-31, 7th seat) and Kings(32-31, 8th seat) would go head to head against each other, by then we could see more clearly.........I worry more about the absence of Chris Mihm because it is very important to have a proper center for Lakers. After today's game I say Andrew Bynum still has long way to go, and Brown......huh......he is good sometimes but bad most of the time, has not used his strong body efficiently.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Horrible loss and all, but I'm more worried about the terrible demeanor Kobe showed out there. I'm not sure if it was frustration or what, but I've never quite seen Kobe that out of control with the refs, with his general body language, and just with his horrible lack of perspective that game. Maybe he's fed up with this team's inconsistency, who knows, but that was quite easily the worst game Kobe has had all season. He lost this game for the Lakers all by himself, not just with horrible shooting but with a bad attitude. First game I can say I really hated watching Kobe's attitude out there and that's saying a lot. 

Btw, if Mihm is out the rest of the season I'd be surprised if they made the playoffs. Kwame, Bynum, and Turiaf will have to show big time if they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBE IS ANGRY (AGIAN) and MIHM IS INJURED (AGAIN)

Very weird game. Kobe was venting steam from his ears the whole game. It was a combination of morning crankieness (who really wants to wake up before noon on a sunday), him not shooting well for the third straight game, and his bigs not keeping up with the Sonics's bigs who ran, rebound, and dunked them out of their own stadium. But his frustration was mainly about his own play (Not playing well against his nemisis, Ray Allen, is also the blame). He was not able to do what he normaly does during a slump which is heat up during the fourth quarter so he decided take out his frustration on everbody and everything (he kicked the basketball and nearly hit Ray Allen and some fans in the process for crying out loud). He did differ to his teamates (Walton and Mihm played outstanding) but he made every little call and mistake that he and the team made get to him - he probably did a Ron Artest or Scottie Pippen number to an unexpecting Monitor in the locker room after this game. I'm not worried about Kobe though. He will most likely cool down after the kings game whether they win or lose. I'm worried about the Mihm injury. Injuries to our bigs is what caused that 2-18 finish last year. Will that happen this year? Our hopes are now set on Kwame. Can he carry the starting center role? Will Phil finally play Jim Jackson and stop screwing around? Time will tell.


read my sig


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Capital dubyah Weezy baby. He did throw down a hammer dunk, I think it was the final nail in the cauffin. Sorry guys, Kwame on the court is like torture.


----------

